# Tortoise and snake mites??



## chase thorn (Sep 3, 2012)

So long story short, I got a ball python for free for helping out at a reptile show. brought it home and discovered mites, snake mites. I took her back within 24 hrs and they treated her... next day I just returned her to save the hassle and to get her treated as I could not afford to, and to also give her a better home with a more experienced owner. Can My Russian get snake mites? I cleaned everything and vacuumed and even scrubbed the area the snake was in. Am I safe? The snake was in another separated area but in the same room. The tortoise is in my closet which is vented with air flow.

IS crush going to be ok?


----------



## ascott (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.anapsid.org/mites.html

This is all that I can offer.....I hope all works out well....


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 3, 2012)

My tort has no signs of them now. I was just wondering if they COULD get to him and stay...


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes they can on both points of your concerns.....if you read the link that I attached you will find description of the buggers along with a variety of successful ways to eliminate/decrease their populations based on their life morph path.....


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 4, 2012)

I read that yesterday for trying to Gerri's of them. It was a small infestation. Two or three visible. I will watch out but I did go over board on the cleaning. I heared snake mites are just that... Snake mites they are species specific. I just did not know for sure. I have just read that they do not harm geckos or torts. Hopefully this is correct. I will vacuum and clean every day for a week just to be safe


----------



## Itort (Sep 4, 2012)

Snake mites are not species specific but the good news is RTs habitat requirement are not ideal for them. The thorough cleaning and short period the snake was with you in a seperate area is a definite plus. I think you've done everything right and it's under control. If you do have to treat a good product is Natural Chemistry Reptile Spray.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2012)

Some mite species are very host specific, and some are not as much. In all my years I've never had snake mites infect anything other than other snakes, but it is possible.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 4, 2012)

I've never seen the black snake mite on any other herp besides snakes.


----------



## Itort (Sep 4, 2012)

Snakes are the common host but they will infest other reptiles. Recently I had to treat a bluetongue that had been housed in an enclosure previously used to house a bearded dragon (no snakes). As I said Chase did everything right in manageing a potential threat.


----------



## Angi (Sep 13, 2012)

What does a mite look like? I dound some tiny tiny dot like bugs in my enclouse. I am a little freaked out!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 13, 2012)

Snake mites are shiny, black and bead-like.

There are "red mites" that occasionally infest imported WC lizards from across seas. Much smaller, the size of a flea, perhaps.

Then there are little lice/mites that are harmless and often found in natural, organic substrate and naturalistic set-ups. They are brownish/tan and very small. They eat dead vegetation and leftover food. They are not parasitic and will not harm reptiles.


----------

